# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  mssql and mibs

## george milder

does mssql support snmp? are there any mibs available for OV?

----------


## delton blackwell

On 6/22/98 11:39:03 PM, george milder wrote: 
> does mssql support snmp? are there any mibs available for OV?

MSSQL 6.5 has an SNMP agent. We are using the SNMP agent with HP OV/

----------

